# what would you order



## Dman1234 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for my next strain, due to a male Satori that snuck by me at an outdoor plot this summer i will have hundreds of satori and Satori x Larry seeds but I am looking for another strain to keep it interesting so I am wondering what else is hot!!!!  ? what does the Attitude have that i may be interested in? any suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe Cookie strains are still popular. Not sure what is out there in Bean form.  
This looks interesting>>>https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-seeds-girl-scout-cookies/prod_4042.html

This one also catches my eye>>>https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-purple-og-18/prod_3534.html

I am a fan of Reserva Privada.


----------



## Sina420 (Nov 13, 2014)

Purple OG Kush?!!! I never heard of this one before! 

Smoked the regular version a while back and one of the best i've tried to date.. i think i've found the next ladies for my grow thanks! 
www.marijuanaseedsavings.com
Sina


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2014)

Are you looking for AM or PM pot?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Are you looking for AM or PM pot?



Both            always looking but i have ordered twice since I made this thread So im okay but any suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2014)

Chucky's Bride by eskobar


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for my next strain,  any suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks.




howdy high,

don't overlook the incredible nirvana ak48!

Cheap as dirt and very incredible sativa qualities...

cheers ~


----------



## umbra (Nov 14, 2014)

holy grail kush by DNA, I just saw the mass spectrometry report at 27.4% THC and the yield is crazy


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Do ya have to go through Attitude?


----------



## ncmga (Jan 7, 2015)

Greetings,

I'm looking at sensi seeds fruity juice strain, kc brains mango and cannabiogen peyote purple. I got mostly older stock in fridge but I got flying dutchmens  Twister and DJ Shorts Blue Heaven and Blue Velvet from Mark Emery in original vials. The BH I waited to get from DJ are from the original fresh breeds he did and Marc  wrote me to wait and came in 3 wks later is known as clone only, but I have 10 seeds and the Twister I got 3 packs and sold one to a friend, but this is the strain that  Twista 108 came from. I am looking only for a few strains to complete and compliment my collection. I decided to not get any kush or og varieties as they seem to me to be abnormal, jmo.

Atomic Dog


----------

